# What would you buy?



## sharkinaggie07 (Oct 1, 2016)

Hypothetically, if you were to buy a completed rig with the following requirements:

AR Platform
6.8 SPC
16" or 18" Barrel
Floating Rail
$1,500 Max
Application: Both hunting and targets

What would you go with?

Thanks!

-SA


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

6.5 Grendel with an 18" barrel


----------



## sharkinaggie07 (Oct 1, 2016)

C'mon BK, there are rules to this game...

-SA


----------



## ruquick (Nov 4, 2006)

This is like a Chevy vs Ford vs Dodge question. I would say get a stainless barrel and spend your money on a good trigger.


----------



## DR_Smith (Jul 20, 2016)

I would build not buy but buying its a lot more difficult.. 


16" barrel all day (you will not see the difference in MV with the 18" and im a firm believer in lighter shorter the better. my personal preference). IF you can find that.

a GOOD barrel as mentioned above 

dump the trigger and drop in a Geisle (SSA Enhanced I believe) but geisle either way (and I butchered that spelling!!) 

Overall, you either need to find and ask about a particular one you found, or buy the cheapest you can find (.223 is ok), swap the barrels with a good barrel and trigger and then go from there.. 
just too many variables...


----------



## MechAg94 (Dec 15, 2013)

If you ever have the thought of resale (which is not looking good for AR stuff), I would buy and get a good brand that sells well. On the other hand, you can build a good rifle for that kind of money so you can get a good rifle either way. Depends on what you like to do. If you like building stuff, it is a great way to go.

You might also step back and look at newer cartridges such as 224 Valkyrie that are supposed to have really good long range performance and are pretty close to 6.8 in bullet weight. And also a cartridge like 300 Blackout is close, but it will work in any 5.56 AR magazine.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

sharkinaggie07 said:


> C'mon BK, there are rules to this game...
> 
> -SA


Ok ok 18"


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

6.5 Grendel with 18" JP barrel and bolt. Geissele or Timney trigger depending on if you want single or 2-stage. Rest is personal preference.

Forget the 6.8


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

https://www.whiteoakarmament.com/sh...-uppers/6-8-spc-varmint-upper-1-11-twist.html

Build the lower yourself and make sure you install a Geiselle trigger.


----------



## Moose2 (Feb 9, 2017)

6.5 grendel!


----------



## sharkinaggie07 (Oct 1, 2016)

bubbas kenner said:


> Ok ok 18"


Haha well played sir!

-SA


----------



## sharkinaggie07 (Oct 1, 2016)

Guys, I have nothing against the Grendel. I have read a lot of literature comparing the 6.5G and the 6.8 SPC. My only concern, and correct me if I am wrong, is that 6.5G seem to be a bit more expensive and harder to find when compared to 6.8 SPC. My goal was to buy/build something that was relatively cheap to run and had a little more bang than a standard .223. 

-SA


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I have been shooting 6.5 Grendel for 6 years now. I have never had an issue finding ammo. Usually it is right next to the 6.8 and the prices identical.

Ammoseek.com and gunbot.com also drop ammo off at my door step.

Fun to shoot pigs and coyotes and targets past 300 yards.....which is when the 6.8 falls on its face....

Fun to shoot pigs and coyotes and targets at 700, 800, 900,....etc. the 6.8 will never be a player in this discussion.

The 6.8's only redeeming quality is more muzzle velocity.....the 6.5 catches and passes in less than 100 yards. ....thats it.....the only better performance number. The 6.5 does everything better.

Deer and hogs and coyotes and targets under 300 yards wont know the difference.

....a 300 yard limit gets boring quickly.....

6.5 Grendel with 18" barrel is my wifes primary rifle. She has shot lots of medium sized game with it. And a few monsters....


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

You can get an AR in .308 within your budget and ammo is readily available. I use mine as my hunting rifle.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

I built my 6.8 if for no other reason than there just didnâ€™t seem to be much on the market without getting stupid expensive that was what I was really after.


----------



## mlw85547 (Nov 2, 2015)

I was in the same boat a couple of years ago. I went 6.5 grendel, but if 6.8 is a requirement you cannot go wrong with it. I would go 16" stainless barrel if possible just because you really won't need any more velocity for typical hunting distances. The barrel is the most important component in a rifle IMO and I would not go budget here, buy quality. for 6.8 i'm not really sure what to recommend. 

Second most important to me being a 6.5G guy is the Bolt. once again not sure about 6.8 so do your research and get quality over budget. 

I have recently started using BCM uppers (59.99) for blems on their website with UPK. I like the fact that the extension bore is undersized and requires a thermal fit. I fixed a cold bore wandering zero issue i had by only changing the upper receiver. 

I am personally value oriented and do not think lower receivers add much to accuracy. Primary arms has Andersons on sale for 30-40 bucks some times. 

As long as irons are not going to be the primary sighting system then the handguard does not make much of a difference as long as it has a good steel barrel nut. I have been using Midwest industries gen 2 rails lately because they are being discontinued and can be had for cheap on their website. 

Get whatever LPK and trigger you want. Triggers are important but I personally do not like super light triggers. BCM PNT and ALG ACT triggers are my favorite and can be had for 50-70 bucks. 

grips and stocks are personal preference. I like magpul just because its decent quality at a good price and its readily available. 

Buffer tubes and buffer kits are all good to go in my opinion as long as its milspec dimension and 7075 T6 aluminum. Anderson's are typically what I use for 30 bucks. 

I typically run A2 flash hiders, but you can definitely spend more money for others if desired. Anything in a AR platform just doesn't have the recoil to me to warrant a brake with a lot more noise. 

For optics, I have now upgraded to a Trijicon 1-8 Accupower in a Giessele mount, but for the money I think the Vortex strikefires are awesome for the price and the Aero lightweight mounts have been good for the price as well. 

I can put a sub moa $1500 AR together easy given the build list above in 6.5 with a few mags and optics so a 6.8 should be easy too.


----------



## sharkinaggie07 (Oct 1, 2016)

Thanks for all the responses guys, I appreciate the information. 

I was going to start another thread but I just add to this one...

Where do you guys buy parts from? There seems to be 100s of on-line stores offering AR parts. Any particular one which you had good experiences with? Any particular one which you had bad experiences with? I am happy to hunt down good prices on my own but I was hoping to get a head start on my search. 

-SA


----------



## mlw85547 (Nov 2, 2015)

I typically buy from Primary Arms. They have sales that come out every Tuesday and they carry a good selection of parts. Customer service is good and their storefront is in Pearland which is within driving distance for me. Best thing is, I can pick up my parts instead of having them shipped and my wife doesn't see packages coming in the mail.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

223AI said:


> http://www.whiteoakarmament.com/sho...-uppers/6-8-spc-varmint-upper-1-11-twist.html
> 
> Build the lower yourself and make sure you install a Geiselle trigger.


I did this a few years ago and am very satisfied with the upper.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Primary Arms, Palmetto State Armory, Brownellâ€™s, MidwayUSA


----------



## sharkinaggie07 (Oct 1, 2016)

So finally got her all put together:

6.5 Grendel
16" Odin Works SS Barrel with tune-able gas block 
Odin Works BCG
CMC 3.5lb Trigger
BCM Upper
Billeted Lower
Leapers UTG 15" Free Float Rail
VG6 Gamma 65 Muzzle Break
BCM Gunfighter Charging Handle
Hogue Collapsible Buttstock
Magpul Grip
Aero Precision Ultralight 30mm Scope Mount Extended (not shown)
Vortex Viper Gen II 2-10 x 32 (not shown)

-SA


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice! How do you like the vortex? I need a scope for my lr308. Have been considering the viper gen 2 1-6 or 2-10


----------



## sharkinaggie07 (Oct 1, 2016)

Csafisher said:


> Nice! How do you like the vortex? I need a scope for my lr308. Have been considering the viper gen 2 1-6 or 2-10


It is in the mail as we speak so I can't speak to anything regarding it yet. However, I have read a lot of reviews online which were favorable. I think it is a bit heavy when compared to its competitors but I am not really concerned with that at this point.

-SA


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Csafisher said:


> Nice! How do you like the vortex? I need a scope for my lr308. Have been considering the viper gen 2 1-6 or 2-10


I have a Gen 1 Viper PST 6-24 FFP on my Ruger appreciation Rifle and really like it. Vortex is my primary optics choice now days. They make a quality product at a good price, and they are the main reason just about every optics manufacturer is now offering lifetime warranties. Budget friendly with a lifetime warranty, you used to have to pay for a Leupold to get that.

I have quite a few different vortex products, from a crossfire 1-4, a couple diamondbacks and the Viper. Most of my buddies run vortex as well(military discount makes it a no brained for us) and we have not had a single issue.

The Diamond Back tactical has really surprised me. I have a few minor complaints about it, but for the price itâ€™s a solid scope.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I love my 6.5 Grendel by Radical Firearms I put a CMC trigger in it and topped it off with an Athalon Helos 6-20 scope.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks nice!! Definitely you have a pig killer there! Grendel vs SPC is a toss up. They are both great pig slayers and you cant go wrong with either one. Grendel looks better on paper as far as ballistics but I doubt any of us are good enough to tell the difference.

Here is mine. I spent about 1500 on rifle and 1500 for optic
Blackstone Arms upper and I built lower
Geisselle trigger
ARP barrel
NX8 optic 

It is my baby!!!


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Lezz Go said:


> I love my 6.5 Grendel by Radical Firearms I put a CMC trigger in it and topped it off with an Athalon Helos 6-20 scope.


Those Athlon scopes seem to be solid for the money.


----------

